# Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500 vs TetraTec EX1200



## Superman (14 May 2008)

Ladies & Gentlemen...

About time I invested in an external filter and have two that I'm interested in...

*JBL CristalProfi EL500*
After this month's PFK good gear guide this looks good getting all the filter material. 
Pros: It has all the filter media with it, nice pipework   
Cons: No heater

*Eheim 2324*
Everyone seems to have an Eheim so can't be bad
Pros: Trusted make, loads of people have them, internal heater (big plus tbh)
Cons: No filter media

I would appreciate any views on either of these.
In addition, I would need to steer/pointers on the media I'd need for the Eheim.

I'm looking to order tonight so would appreciate a speedy reply.


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

Hi mate, i've had both and the Eheim is the winner IMO, it just "works" if you know what i mean and spares are readily available should you ever need them. Mine is packed full of ceramic rings, tetra bioballs and filter floss that i change and discard regularly.
HTH


----------



## Superman (14 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi mate, i've had both and the Eheim is the winner IMO, it just "works" if you know what i mean and spares are readily available should you ever need them. Mine is packed full of ceramic rings, tetra bioballs and filter floss that i change and discard regularly.
> HTH



Thanks Dan. I was always on the side of the Eheim.

Looking at AE, they do a set of filter media for the 2324...
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=749" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
Is that something which I should be looking at getting or make up the media components myself. If so which bits would you recommend me buying?


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

Some filters already come with complete media kit, check to see with the vendor if it does or not.


----------



## Superman (14 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Some filters already come with complete media kit, check to see with the vendor if it does or not.



Even better, I'll have a shop around.


----------



## Superman (14 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

Do people think that the quoted flow output for the Eheim 2324 (500 l/hr( is sufficient for my 180ltr tank?

Just want to make sure I get the best option price wise.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

Hi,
   Our standard suggestion for a high light tank is 10X the tank volume per hour. Filters never even come close to their rated throughput. Many of the algae problems in a high light tank can be traced directly to poor flow and subsequent poor nutrient/CO2 distribution.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

George Farmer recommended this for my tank:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TETRATEC-EX1200-E ... dZViewItem

Yours is slightly bigger so I would suggest would be ideal for you too  
Worth a look and its cheaper than any Eheim.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

Just saw this new post by daniel on his journal, thought I would put it his comment for your reference.



			
				daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> Just bought a tetra tex 1200 for this tank! Got it today and was absolutely speechless. This is one of the best design external filter I've ever seen. Sturdy built, elegantly designed, came complete with filter media and last but not least a 2 feet long spray bar! The control on the inlet and outlet tube was so much easier to flick compared to those of eheim and fluval. The filter volume is massive too!


----------



## Superman (15 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

Thanks once again, really value people's input.

Unfortunatley, I wasn't able to shop last night as was busy in the pub watching Hull City get to the play off finals!!   

I'm going to take some time to have a look at external filters on Saturday afternoon / evening as I'm busy for the next few nights.

That Tetratec EX1200 looks good, I'll have more of a read on Saturday (or later today at work when the boss isn't around   )


----------



## Steve Smith (15 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

Tetratec range is very good, and some say (I haven't confirmed this yet) that the flow they state, ie 1200lph, is with media where as most manufacturers LPH claims are without media.

I've emailed Tetra to see what they say about this


----------



## JamesC (15 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

Did I read somewhere that Tetratec's are having problems with leaking seals and some have needed to be returned for a replacement? Might be worth buying from a reputable source just in case you need to return it, and not a cheapie off fleabay.

James


----------



## Steve Smith (15 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

I think this was last year sometime.  I believe it was the tank hang over connectors between the inlet/outlet and the hosing.  Might of been a dodgy batch.


----------



## JamesC (15 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

That sounds like it. Some people have brought them cheap on fleabay and then had problems trying to get them returned. Hence why I don't buy items like this of fleabay as they are often seconds or returns being sold as new.

James


----------



## Superman (15 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*

I think the Tetratec EX1200 will be one I buy. Just want to go home to make sure it'll fit in my standard Juwel Vision 180 cabinet.

At 26cm length, 25cm width 50cm height it might be a squeeze. Although thinking of it, my tank is 92cm wide so if there's about an equal three bits to it (two cupboards and one shelf) then thats ~30cm width for each.

I normally don't buy large items from ebay incase of problems and would rather buy from a decent aquarist dealer.


----------



## milla (15 May 2008)

EX1200 Dimensions are 26/25/50cm  l/w/h  it fits in my 180 stand with a bit of a squeeze to hook up the pipes, external co2 reactor and heater.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2008)

Should fit, George had his on a Juwel Rio 125, I am sure he placed it inside the cabinet.


----------



## Superman (15 May 2008)

Cool, will get that ordered then.

What wattage in-line heater would be best?

I guess I'll have to run both the internal and external for a while?


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> What wattage in-line heater would be best?
> I guess I'll have to run both the internal and external for a while?


200w should be enough! I never removed my internal from my tank, but if you plan to do so run them in parallel for 2/3 weeks until your external gets populated with bacteria.


----------



## milla (15 May 2008)

Re : heater 

The tetratec uses 16mm internal tubing so go for the external heater that fits otherwise you will experiance a drop in flow.  I believe this is the 300w hydor.


----------



## Steve Smith (15 May 2008)

milla said:
			
		

> Re : heater
> 
> The tetratec uses 16mm internal tubing so go for the external heater that fits otherwise you will experiance a drop in flow.  I believe this is the 300w hydor.



Yes, the 200w has 12/16mm tubing and the 300w has 16/22mm tubing.  The tubing on the EX1200 is 16/22mm as far as I'm aware (the EX600 and 700 have 12/16mm tubing).


----------



## Wolfenrook (18 May 2008)

I have a JBL CrystalProfi 250 and love it.  NIce low price on ZooPlus, really big canister volume, high quality materials and build quality and it came fully loaded with media, although I did swap one basket of sponges for some sintered glass tubes and sausages from my old external (the entire quantity of biological media from my old Sicce Genio 2 fitted into 1 basket in the JBL) with a thing layer of floss.  As standard these filters come with plastic bioballs for the sediment removal area, then a basket full of porous ceramic tubes, then a load of coarse and fine sponge and finally a layer of polypad style filter pad.  The claim that they come with a plastic lily pip is no longer true however, they now come with a jet nozzle (as well as a spray bar) instead.  I emailed them though to complain as they still show the lily pipe on their website, and they sent me one.  So good customer service as well.  They also run pretty much silently (I can't hear mine anyway).  What originally sold it to me though was the 4 years manufacturers warranty.

Oh and on the subject of heaters, I have a Rena Smart heater set up as the intake on my filter, and so far it is working very efficiently on the few cool days we have had lately.  It's less noticeable than a normal intake strainer to my eyes.

Ade


----------



## Superman (20 May 2008)

My idea of getting an external filter are currently on hold due to work issues.

Although, I didn't realise that you can use a Rena Smartfilter as the intake pipe of an external filter so might do that for the heating bit.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 May 2008)

I didn't realise that either... sounds interesting...


----------



## Wolfenrook (21 May 2008)

You just push the long end of the shepards crook intake pipe down into the heater through a hole in the top of it instead of using an intake strainer for 12mm piping, the heater has an intake strainer on the end of it.  I think for larger filter pipes (16mm and up) you need to buy the Rena Smart Heater connection kit but it could be that you don't, as the first part of the cavity up the middle of the heater is larger in diameter than it is further down so reversing the shephards crook intake pip and putting the short end of it into the heater should work just as well (I have done this with mine anyway even though I have 12mm pipework as I didn't want all that plastic pipe in contact with the heater).

Basically it heats in 2 places using this method, it heats the water going into the filter and the water on the outside of the heater, so it is very efficient and spreads the heated water around the tank nicely.  The one thing I will say though is that they are a lot longer than the equivelent wattage of glass tube type heater so you need enough depth for them, but are a nice black color which vanishes behind plants far more nicely than say green inlets or glass heaters.

Ade


----------



## Spider Pig (21 May 2008)

milla said:
			
		

> EX1200 Dimensions are 26/25/50cm  l/w/h  it fits in my 180 stand with a bit of a squeeze to hook up the pipes, external co2 reactor and heater.



Is that a rio 180 stand or vision 180 stand? 

Have a vision 180 and thinking about getting one of these filters- seems the best value for money for the volume and flow rate, good reviews and meant to be quiet. Don't think it will fit in the side cabinets but should squeeze into the central space as that is 25.5cm wide. Have to drill some holes in the back for the tubing though.


----------



## RossMartin (27 May 2008)

Has anyone put this in a Rio 180 Cabinet??


----------



## Steve Smith (27 May 2008)

I have had an EX700 in a rio 180 cabinet, and there is plenty of room above.  The EX1200 is apparently 8cm taller than the EX700 so I would say it should fit (obviously without the shelf)

Dimensions can be found here


----------



## Ed Seeley (27 May 2008)

Bear in mind newer Rio 180 cabinets have a shelf between two smaller cabinets rather than just two larger cabinets.  Make sure you know which one you have!!!  I think I'd only just fit my Ehiem 2128 into the cabinets on mine.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 May 2008)

Good point Ed!  I have the old style cabinet.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 May 2008)

*Re: External Filter: Eheim 2324 vs JBL CristalProfi EL500*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Tetratec range is very good, and some say (I haven't confirmed this yet) that the flow they state, ie 1200lph, is with media where as most manufacturers LPH claims are without media.
> 
> I've emailed Tetra to see what they say about this



Well, I haven't checked my email in the last week   but did today and found this:



> Dear Steve,
> 
> Thank you for your email,
> 
> ...



Oh well.  It was nice to think it was with media.


----------



## RossMartin (27 May 2008)

I've got the new style!!!!

I have a funny feeling that its going to be too big. I believe a Fluval 405 will fit in. I would go for an Ehiem 2028 but it only has a 6 litre media capacity and i only intend to use biological filter media. The 405 has an 8 litre capacity and the tetra tec has a 12 litre capacity.

Decisions decisions!!!!!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 May 2008)

I have the Rio 125 and an EX1200, the middle shelf came out for the EX. I must say I'm thouroughly happy with the tetratec. Big volume of media and cheap and had every attachment I wanted. The only thing is that the end cap of the spraybar comes off. I need to silicone it in I think...


----------



## Steve Smith (27 May 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> The only thing is that the end cap of the spraybar comes off. I need to silicone it in I think...



I had that problem too     I ended up cutting up a plunger from a 10ml syringe which fitted perfectly but stayed put due to the rubber end.


----------

